#  Other Applications & Softwares  > Word Formatting & General >  >  Date conversion to alphanumeric

## iamreese

Is there a way to automatically convert entries dd/mm/yyyy to Month dd, yyyy (example 25/12/2012 convert to December 25, 2012)

help appreciated.

----------


## benishiryo

hi iamreese.  you could select the cells you want to change, right-click -> Format Cells -> Custom:
mmmm dd, yyyy

does that help?

----------


## iamreese

hi 

i could do that but the thing is dates are entered automatically in the document and the source application does not allow conversion.  I need a code that will do the conversion automatically in the specific cell each time a numeric date is entered.

----------


## macropod

Hi iamreese,

There is no automatic conversion functionality for this in Word. It would require a macro, such as:



```
Please Login or Register  to view this content.
```


benishiryo: Your solution might work for Excel, but not for Word, which is the context in which the question is posed.

----------


## iamreese

Hi

I have attached a sample file.

I need all columns with date entries to be converted to alphanumeric format (like 25/08/2012 to August 25, 2012)

I am very new to using macro in word btw  :Smilie:

----------


## macropod

I'm not sure why you posted the file. Did you try the macro with it? It works fine for me.

----------


## iamreese

can you do me a favor...

tried to put the macro but getting debug error..obviously done something not right..

can you reattach the file with the macro on it and I will see how it was done  :Smilie:  

thanks!

----------


## macropod

What did the debug error say? Which code line (if any) was highlighted?

----------


## iamreese

Run time error "5560"

The find what text contains a pattern match expression which is not valid

----------


## macropod

That will be caused by your regional settings. To resolve it, change:
.Text = "<[0-9]{1,2}/[0-9]{1,2}/[0-9]{4}>"
to:
.Text = "<[0-9]{1;2}/[0-9]{1;2}/[0-9]{4}>"

----------


## macropod

Cross-posted at: http://www.msofficeforums.com/word-v...onversion.html
For cross-posting etiquette, please read *Forum Rule 8*: http://www.excelforum.com/forum-rule...rum-rules.html

----------


## vlady

I'm afraid your post does not comply with Rule 8 of our Forum RULES. Cross-posting is when you post the same question in other forums on the web. You'll find people are disinclined to respond to cross-posts because they may be wasting their time solving a problem that has been solved elsewhere. We prefer that you not cross-post at all, but if you do (and it's unlikely to go unnoticed), you MUST provide a link (copy the url from the address bar in your browser)to the cross-post. Expect cross-posts without a link to be closed a message will be posted by the moderator explaining why. We are here to help so help us to help you!

Read this to understand why we ask you to do this, and then please edit your first post to include links to any and all cross-posts in any other forums (not just this site).

----------


## riyaraj

first of all select dates column . Then Goto Data>Text to columns now chose Date for Column data format and YMD from the dropdown.
formatted however you like.

----------

